# Age of Mortals - Knights of Solamnia (1st Summer)



## Creamsteak (Jul 14, 2004)

Age of Mortals - Knights of Solamnia

Summer, 420, Here and Now:

It has been 68 years since the death of Sturm Brightblade at the hand of the Blue Dragon Highlord. 63 years ago the same Highlord was defeated, and her body dragged off by the Dread Lord Soth. 26 years ago the name of Iyesta was first heard in Solamnia. One of her vassals, the Blue Dragon Khellendros held rule over Solamnia until his death which followed Iyestas. That was barely more than a year ago.

Now that Khellendros has been defeated, the Knights have been pressing hard against the evil which has come into their country. They face many tasks, some far more difficult than fighting the Dragons. They must fight against merchants, traders, street rabble, corrupt officials, and anti-knight sentiment which has been created by their own shortcomings in defending their lands. Still, there are more direct forces at work. The country's boarders are not governed, and trade is not properly regulated. The coffers have been stretched thin by the lack of income. Trade is on the rise, but tax collection is at an all time low. There are orphans and families that have come to southern Solamnia in search of food and shelter that have been turned away by desperation, and sometimes by force. Famine worries those who can foresee what will come in the winter months, as the spring did not see enough farmies readying for harvest.

What the country is left with, is pressure from outside and within, and there are certainly no armies of men fighting to stop the problem. With numbers at an all time low, the Solamnic Knights turn to anyone that they can trust and obtain to help fight against the massing problems in the country.



It is now the first summer court, this summer's court taking place under unusual circumstances. The small city of Uthar, located between Starport and Gwyntarr is the home of this Summer's court. Located far from the standing capital or the regular garrisons. Because of this, many knights have been left at their guards that would have normally been required to attend. This is for a duelistic reason: The need to maintain a strong body is necessary now more than it should be in winter, hopefully, and also because of recent affairs in the capital there have been rumors that there are traitors within the knighthood. Because of this, holding court away from home and near Uthar is intended to lessen the chance of a great many secrets being spilled to their enemies. Notice of this move was not sent until the very day many of the knights were to leave their homes and outposts. Some notices arrived too late, leaving some knights behind by two and three days traveling in one direction and then another.

The ruling councils of all three orders have been brought into the nearby fortress belong to a commander named Artin Visvalen, a Knight of the Sword who is petitioning to be promoted to the order of the Rose. His standing compatriots, six knights of the crown and four squires, are also seeking different favors. Most people with any sense can figure that moving court could have been part of his own doing. Normally the highest families would hold court in the capital, and would do their share without any motivation for manipulation. But these times are a bit different.

Court will take place over two full weeks, with most activity occuring during the seven days closest to the "middle" of the week. On this first day, many knights will be shown to their quarters along with any traveling aid or family they brought with themselves. Tonight will be the first "formal" occation as well, requiring full ornamental attire from every patron knight. 

This is the arrangements for rooms that you have:

*Shale Blacksaber:* The Inn of the Auroch, a small private inn located near the castle. You have a room located on the 3rd floor, in a corner spot overlooking a small rolling hill that is covered quite thickly with clovers and seems to be the grazing ground of cattle during all hours of the day and night. Even on the third floor, there is the smell of a pasture in the air.

*Thom uth Verran:* Your room is inside the castle, in one of the guard captains barracks. He was pushed down to sleeping alongside the other guardsmen, and his room was split in two with a curtain. Your "roomate" is a half-elf man named Aerion Turin Aelshien. You arrived later than Aerion, and he hasn't shown himself into the room since you have arrived.

*Aerion Turin Aelshien:* Your room is inside the castle, in one of the guard captains barracks. He was pushed down to sleeping with his men, and his room has been split into two seperate areas with a curtain. The man who was assigned the other half is a Thom uth Verran, who you havn't encountered yet.

*Aleahea Nightsong:* Your room is in an inn very far from the castle, but there are carts that have been affixed with seating devices to carry you to and from the castle at your leisure. Your also welcome to ride there, and stable your horse, but if too many knights do this it could get quite uncomfortable for their steeds. Your room is one of four rooms in the small inn called the Hampton, which also seems to be the favored tavern for the local ruffians and thugs that work in this town.

*Aurnia Shatterstone:* You were given a courtier's staying room in the castle (there are 39 others, and that would place you in one of the 40 "best" rooms of the fort). Your view, however, is right against the barracks. Your room has little natural illumination, even when the sun is pointed towards your window, because the barracks shadow your room most of those hours. Someone that arrived before you actually "turned down" this room in favor of something more scenic, according to the sentry that told you your assigned place. Either way, it's close to the important business, and should be able to keep your mounts in the regular stables. You also have a servant by the name of Lesalar, who is intended to keep your room tidy and serve you with any needs. However, your first encounter with him seemed awkward, and he seemed to be more than disappointed with you for some reason.

*Owain Theron:* Your room is in an inn called the Hampton, almost two miles away from the castle. Your room is right above the tavern, and is a bit smallish. It seems to be outfitted with basic comforts and clean sheats at least. There also seems to be food going in and out of the tavern below the inn at all times, and the stables are kept clean.

*Merritt Stone:* Your "room" is inside the Inn of the Auroch, on the second floor. It is a smallish inn near the castle. Your room has no window, and gets very warm during the night, but otherwise is accomodating. Every room in the building seems to be occupied by a knight of some form or another, and some by knight and squire.

*Tristram uth Rhys:* The room you were given is in the second floor of The Auroch. You have a solid view of the roads that pass too and from the castle, and can see the regular traffic of the day. Often this means noise, especially when you hear a cart loaded with fully armored knights clamping along on a wheeled cart.

The following "general locations" are known to everyone. The only scheduled event for the night is the initial court meeting in which all knights are expected to appear, ornately adorned as appropriate. This will occur in eight hours.

Castle (courtyards, stables, barracks, ballroom)
Inn of the Auroch (1st floor, 2nd floor, 3rd floor, sitting room, stables)
The Hamption (stables, 1st floor, 2nd floor, tavern)
Baker
Weaponsmith (Artholas the Mighty, Joe Smith the Smith)
Armorsmith (Grandles uth Hammerfor)
Leatherworking (Jacob Rattletrap)
Clothing (Unknown)
Guildhall (Carpenters, Masons, Farmers)
Church (Cleric Cid Higgins)









*OOC:*


To start this off, I'm just going to leave it up to the players (feel free to metagame a bit and just go where one of the others is if it seems necessary) to maybe get to know one or two of the others before the ceremony. I'll maybe start pressing for time after a bit of that is done with. Everyone will be required to appear in some form of ornate gear when they go to the meeting, and should try and make their appearances clean and tidy (which is harder for those that have a longer trip to and from the castle). I'm not using any "points system" or anything, but appearances should count for something.

Sound good to everyone?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 14, 2004)

Aleahea put away her things in her modest room, after making sure that Mia was settled into the stables. _Well, I have most of the day before I have to be at the meeting.... perhaps I will go downstairs and get a light lunch._ She makes sure to strap on Winter's Kiss, thinking that it would be best if she were armed. _I didn't like the look of everyone going in and out of the tavern, but..._, she smiled, _I am sure that I am just being sensitive. And I am already wearing my armor, anyway._

Aleahea will go downstairs and order a glass of wine and a small lunch... fruit, if they have it.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 14, 2004)

OOC: what phase is Solinari in, and when does it rise and set?

Thom rises, blinking sleep from his eyes as he checks to make sure that he had properly cleaned his armor and weapons the night before.  Rubbing away a few patches of mud he had missed from his cuisses, he then pulls out one of the two tabards he'd managed to keep clean, and dresses, drawing the Star over the tabard into prominence on his breastbone.  _I should see about breaking my fast; I've got more than enough time til the council._  Donning a belt with a simple eating knife, Thom carefully drew aside the curtain and walked to the door, trying not to wake his roommate (if he'd arrived).


----------



## evileeyore (Jul 15, 2004)

*Merritt Stone*

After awakening Merritt dresses casually*, and makes his way over to the church for morning prayers.

Afterwards he lets the Church Father know he is at the church's disposal, barring any Knightly Duties.

Merritt will then wander about the 'town' a bit, getting something to eat, and getting a feel for the place and the locals.

OOC:  * whatever 'casual' for a Knight here would entail.  I imagine decent clothes, a tabard, no armor, no sword, but the truncheon will be tucked in his belt under his tabard.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 15, 2004)

Owain leans on the sill of his rooms window, his chin cupped in one hand.  He watches the activity below with mild interest.  In truth, despite the inconvenience of the Hamption's removal from the castle, Owain is more comfortable with some distance between himself and the formality of the court.

_I'm still not quite sure what they mean by "full ornamental attire"..._  He worries.  _Should I be wearing armour or not?  Or just suitable clothes?  Are my clothes suitable for the court?  I should have paid more attention to this kind of thing..._  He frowns, drumming his fingers on the wooden window frame.

_Ah well, we'll find out this evening.  Maybe I'll find someone to ask._  His stomach punctuates this thought by rumbling quietly, reminding Owain of the hours that have passed since breakfast.

"Fetch, stay."  He instructs the hound lying beside his bed.  The wardog's tail thumps twice on the wood floor to acknowledge the command, but Fetch doesn't raise his head.

"Lazy mutt."  Owain chides Fetch affectionately, lifting his sword from the chest at the bottom of this bed.  Buckling the weapon's belt around himself, and straightening his tunic, he makes his way out of his room and down to the inn's common room.

_That food smells fantastic..._  He smiles as he makes his way over to the bar, looking for the innkeeper.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 15, 2004)

Having been awake and out of his room since before the rays of the sun swept across the land, Aerion sits upon a short stone wall just outside of the bustle of the city, leaning upon his greatsword for support, in one hand is a sweet bread of sorts garnered from the baker fresh from the oven, the fingers on his other hand running across the grain of his greatswords' scabbard.  _Another summer upon us, this time I am here, at court, away from Solanthus, away from the bustle of my duties there.  It is nice here, for now._

Finishing off the sweet bread with a happy smile and an almost child-like licking of his fingers (for it was sweet indeed), Aerion hops down from the wall and swings his scabbard onto his back in one smooth motion.  _Perhaps, I should at least introduce myself to this Thom uth Verran that shares my room._  Taking up a casual pace, Aerion heads back into the city, towards the castle and the bustle of the preparations for tonights ball.  _Perhaps, I should see to making sure I have something for tonight as well._









*OOC:*


Creamsteak, did Matelda Bretal come to the summer court?  She runs the circle of knights in Solanthus.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2004)

Shale is awakened by the rising of the sun and the mooing of the cattle.  She had been wearing just a silk bed shirt, reveling in its feel against her skin.  The newly raised knight began dressing for the day, still not entirely comfortable in her position as a Lady and head of the Silvershield family, she wore not the silks and gems of her station, but the well fitting, and flattering, silver leggings and a tunic bearing the Silvershield family crest that she had worn as a squire.  A pair of supple boots and her pouch of spell components was added, and finally she belted on her blade and tucked a few daggers about her person.  The young woman who left her room resembled a squire more then a Knight, and Shale was quite fine with that.

Shale slips into the Auroch's stable to make sure her black stallion, Chaos, was being treated as he should.  True to his, name, the horse was a whirling dervish of chaos and anger if something set him off, as eager to bite and kick as he was to nuzzle, you could never know what he would do, at least most wouldn't, Shale did, but that was simply because she was the one who broke him to the saddle.  He had kicked her in the chest, and holding a dagger up to his nose she had threatened him with turning him into a gelding if he gave any more trouble, whether or not he could understand, he never gave her any more trouble.  Chaos's mate, Glory, was his opposite, a gentle white mare, she was always placcid, never giving anyone a lick of trouble.  Both of the horses were being well cared for, so the woman slipped from the stables and out along the lane, humming a soft tune popular in Palanthas, or at least it had been when last she was home.

The young knight stops in the bakery and treats herself to a sticky bun, she smiled as the warmth suffused her stomach.  Shale sat herself beneath a tree, her back against the trunk, looking up at the passing traffic along the lane, heading both towards and away from the castle.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 17, 2004)

*Aurnia Shatterstone: Human/Female (Gestalt: Knight of Solamnia/Divine Bard)*

Aurnia awoke early, as was her normal habit, but sleeping had been hard for the young knight as her excitement over summer court had kept her awake for much of the first night.  

As Aurnia turns the page in the large tome that sits precariously upon her small lap she absently wondered how the knights that had drawn worse quarters had faired, in her mind it was one thing to sleep in the trenches for battle and quite another to try and sleep in them before court.

A soft rap on the door father distracted Aurnia from her reading, though she showed no anger at the disruption as there was no doubt it was Lesalar, her servant while she was here, whom she had instructed was to make sure she awake by waking hour, or to bring her new of Tristram arrival.

Tristram was one of her dearest friends, though their relationship had always been more sibling in nature, whom her father, Cadman Shatterstone, had adopted as he realized the knightly potential in Tristram.  Aurnia had realized it too, and instead of a rivalry forming for her father attention only friendship blossomed.

Glancing over the tops of her glasses Aurnia peered out the window trying to judge the time of day by the amount of light, or in this case the lack of it, before she acknowledge the knocking at her chamber door.  Her only answer was the small frown that formed on her pale face; it was simply too hard to tell the time from this room.

Speaking softly, as to not disturb others in nearby rooms, Aurnia finally acknowledges the door, “Lesalar, please come in.”

As she waited for him to enter she delicately closed the large tome and scooted from her lap onto the bed next to her.  

A small smile of greeting forms behind her glassed framed face as Lesalar enters the room, “Do you bring news of Tristram uth Rhys, or has the waking hour finally arrived?”


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 22, 2004)

> Aleahea put away her things in her modest room, after making sure that Mia was settled into the stables. Well, I have most of the day before I have to be at the meeting.... perhaps I will go downstairs and get a light lunch. She makes sure to strap on Winter's Kiss, thinking that it would be best if she were armed. I didn't like the look of everyone going in and out of the tavern, but..., she smiled, I am sure that I am just being sensitive. And I am already wearing my armor, anyway.
> 
> Aleahea will go downstairs and order a glass of wine and a small lunch... fruit, if they have it.






> Owain leans on the sill of his rooms window, his chin cupped in one hand. He watches the activity below with mild interest. In truth, despite the inconvenience of the Hamption's removal from the castle, Owain is more comfortable with some distance between himself and the formality of the court.
> 
> I'm still not quite sure what they mean by "full ornamental attire"... He worries. Should I be wearing armour or not? Or just suitable clothes? Are my clothes suitable for the court? I should have paid more attention to this kind of thing... He frowns, drumming his fingers on the wooden window frame.
> 
> ...




*Aleahea & Owain:* The Hampton is a small inn, and although it's the home to some of the local toughs, it serves a number of purposes that the township has always been thankful for. First, late at night it acts as a good place for the working class to cool off after a rough day. Second, it serves breakfasts, lunches, and dinners all hours of the day for the many men employed in this town that don't have a local family or any way to cook for themselves. This keeps business going all hours of the day.

The inn sports a very deep and cold sub-basement that stores blocks of ice shipped into the port-cities that interact with this small town. This unusual activity also causes the floor-boards of the Hampton to be very cold, and keeps the temperatures reasonable during the summer. They serve "ice cold" water, and a specialty they have cups of shaved ice available.

For food, they have anything that would be commonly expected in an inn. There is certainly enough to go around, and the inn keeps the prices reasonable, even for visitors sent here by the local lord. The regulars however, seem to trade smiles back and forth when prices are charged to anyone staying in the place.

The current individuals inside the dining room of the Hampton currently are: Bartre (timber expert), Sain (young knight), Dorcas (timber forman), Hector (young knight/lord), and Lowen (young knight). 

Bartre wears a blue commoner's outfit and a bandana to keep the sweat off his brow. Dorcas wears a slightly heavier outfit, kin with what a traveler or explorer might be carrying. Sain wears a suit of bronze trimmed steel armor and is armed. He is a very open and seems to be conversing as equals with Bartre and Dorcas.

Hector and Lowen (black and blond hair respectively), are each adorned with full plate armor even now. They look like knights who have seen a good deal of wear on their armor, and the two are currently discussing something quitely in a small shady corner of the tavern.

The current attendant for the Inn is a young pig-tailed girl named Sara who seems to be wiping down the bar and handling all manner of service and recordkeeping jobs at the same time. She seems to be keeping her own sort of steady and careful pace.

(Also you see each other, most likely, with Aleahea arriving first, but that's your territory for description and not mine.)

*Yes, I did get lazy on the names, in case anyone can catch me about it  .


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 22, 2004)

*Date:* The hour of Third Watch, on the second day of Palast, in the month of Holmswelth.



> Having been awake and out of his room since before the rays of the sun swept across the land, Aerion sits upon a short stone wall just outside of the bustle of the city, leaning upon his greatsword for support, in one hand is a sweet bread of sorts garnered from the baker fresh from the oven, the fingers on his other hand running across the grain of his greatswords' scabbard. Another summer upon us, this time I am here, at court, away from Solanthus, away from the bustle of my duties there. It is nice here, for now.
> 
> Finishing off the sweet bread with a happy smile and an almost child-like licking of his fingers (for it was sweet indeed), Aerion hops down from the wall and swings his scabbard onto his back in one smooth motion. Perhaps, I should at least introduce myself to this Thom uth Verran that shares my room. Taking up a casual pace, Aerion heads back into the city, towards the castle and the bustle of the preparations for tonights ball. Perhaps, I should see to making sure I have something for tonight as well.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


Yessir, though I don't have a comprehensive list of all the knights.









> OOC: what phase is Solinari in, and when does it rise and set?
> 
> Thom rises, blinking sleep from his eyes as he checks to make sure that he had properly cleaned his armor and weapons the night before. Rubbing away a few patches of mud he had missed from his cuisses, he then pulls out one of the two tabards he'd managed to keep clean, and dresses, drawing the Star over the tabard into prominence on his breastbone. I should see about breaking my fast; I've got more than enough time til the council. Donning a belt with a simple eating knife, Thom carefully drew aside the curtain and walked to the door, trying not to wake his roommate (if he'd arrived).












*OOC:*


Is there a right or wrong answer to that question? If there's a way to find what it "should" be, I'll give you that. If I should choose it, then I will.








*Thom & Aerion:* After Aerion finished his breakfast and was heading back to his room to find Aerion, Aerion was leaving to go find breakfast...

(I leave it up to you two, whether you want to meet yet or not. I'll ride this one out unless you need more thorough details of the barracks.)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 22, 2004)

> After awakening Merritt dresses casually*, and makes his way over to the church for morning prayers.
> 
> Afterwards he lets the Church Father know he is at the church's disposal, barring any Knightly Duties.
> 
> Merritt will then wander about the 'town' a bit, getting something to eat, and getting a feel for the place and the locals.




*Merritt:* The local patron, a awkward young cleric by the name of Cid meets you at your request. After finding his office in his strangely catacomb-like dungeon below the church, you find him joyfully reading some work of fiction. He seems to laugh out loud sometimes at awkward moments, as he keeps his eyes on the pages even when you speak to him. He is quite friendly, barring that particular nuisance, and he seems to be more than happy to hear your promise.

"In particular, the church is doing most excellently in the past two years. Things here are grander than in many of my peers houses of prayer. 

But, since your offering, maybe you could do a more personal favor. If your ever in search of a scribe to record a story, I'm always waiting and willing to record such. It's a hobby of my own, but it also serves as a sort of inspiration to me. Whether they be of woe and angst or great accomplishments and heroics, I would collect such stories. It has become a fashionable trade among many bookworms such as myself."

The locals say that the rumor has it that the best places to eat in this town tend to be the local inns if your aiming for a meal with something that has bones, but the local baker (that supplies for the inns, the barracks, and the lumberyards) serves cakes and breads of a large variety fresh. The "best" inn according to one carpenter is two miles down the road, no short walk. There are some carriages that move people from one part of this township to the other currently in employ, but there doesn't appear to be that many moving at this hour. The bakers is only a few houses down the road.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 22, 2004)

A tall, willowy woman with hair so black it has blue highlights enters the common room of the Hampton. She is wearing white-enameled fullplate, with a crest emblazoned on the front – a heart, encircled by a thorny vine, with a stylized rose overlaying the whole. She isn’t wearing either a helm or gauntlets, and when she brushes her hair back from her face, she reveals slightly pointed ears. She is wearing a sword whose hilt is wrapped in well-worn but still bright white leather.

She glances around the room, taking in the occupants, and smiles. Walking over to the bar, she catches Sara’s attention with a wave. “Excuse me, would it be possible to get a bowl of cut fruit and a glass of red wine? I’d like to sit there.” She points at a table near to the bar and smiles at the girl.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 22, 2004)

Seeing no sign of Aerion, Thom heads down to the kitchens, where he obtains a large meal of fruits and pastries.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 22, 2004)

Walking the streets of Uthar, Aerion walks steadily towards the castle, _so many knights in such a small city, it shouldn't be too hard to find Matelda in all of this mess.  I shall seek her out before the ball this evening, perhaps we can arrive together._  Almost daydreaming, Aerion shifts his way through the crowds of people, sidestepping the occasional carriage or cart which attempts to meander their way through the bustle, and eventually reaches the gates of the castle.  Barely acknowledging the guards as he enters, he makes his way to his quarters in the barracks to check in on his new roommate, Thom.

_Not here; well, one less thing to deal with._  Almost audibly hearing his stomach rumble, he turns and steps outside of his room, _the sweet bread was good, but far from filling, perhaps the kitchen has something a bit more filling._

------------------------------

Aerion steps into the kitchen and approaches to see if he can scrounge up something suitable for breakfast, perhaps some fruit and pan-seared steak.  Looking around the room, he notes the other knights and soldiers and in particular one who is sitting down by himself, a radiant family crest of platinum and amethyst surrounding an epic looking star-sapphire adorning his chest, attempting to swiftly recall the family to which it belongs, _ah yes, he is this Thom uth Verran that shares my room, else there is another uth Verran staying here.  No need to bother him, he seems engrossed in his meal._  Taking a seat relatively near Thom, Aerion waits for his steak to arrive and eats the fruit already provided.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 26, 2004)

The young man standing at the bar could easily pass for a gamekeeper from the lands around the city, with his worn traveling clothes and tanned skin.  However, his signet ring marks him of noble birth, and the sword at his hip is no peasant's weapon, it's hilt covered in expensive black leather and topped by a ornate silver pommel.

Looking around the inn, Owain notes that most of his fellow knights are deep in conversation.  He sighs, having hoped for conversation to go with his meal, but he is reluctant to interrupt.  Then he spots the tall woman a little distance along the bar from him.  The sword and armour clearly mark her as a knight, and he smiles at her.

"Good afternoon m'lady."  He says.  "Are you here to attend the Court?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 26, 2004)

Glancing at the young man who addressed her, taking in the signet ring and ornate sword hilt, she smiles. "Yes I am, milord. Are you as well?" She accepts her food from the girl behind the bar and glances back at the man. "My name is Aleahea Nightsong, Knight of the Crown - would you care to sit with me?" She gestures toward a nearby table. "I wouldn't be adverse to conversation - and I've only just arrived, so I am not current with any local gossip." Her eyes sparkle with amusement.

[Edit - I am a Knight of the Crown, not Sword... don't know what I was thinking....   ]


----------



## Jarval (Jul 26, 2004)

"Owain Theron, Knight of the Crown."  Owain bows slightly to Aleahea.  "I am indeed here for court, my lady, and I would be delighted to have someone to talk with over my meal."  He follows after her towards the table, pulling out a chair for her before taking his own seat.

"As far as gossip goes, I'm afraid I'm rather out of contact with the events of the court itself, or the rest of the knighthood in general.  If, on the other hand, you want to hear who the waggoneer who delivered the beer this morning is courting, or speculation on what affliction is stopping Mother Reeds hens from laying, it's been drifting in through the window of my room all day..."  He says this with a broad smile, his amusement mirroring Aleahea's own.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 27, 2004)

[OOC: Sorry, Jarval, Aleahea is a Knight of the Crown, not Sword. I haven't a clue as to what I was thinking when I typed that last post.  Anyway, I corrected my last post, and will pretend I didn't flub that....]

Aleahea laughs at Owain's comments about the current gossip. "I think that I can live without hearing about the wagoneer and Mother Reed's hens."

She takes a sip of her drink. "Nay, I am unware of how many are to attend... although, judging by the amount of clatter of armor drifting through my window this morning, quite a few. I'm looking forward to this - it is my first Court." She smiles. "Of, course, I am rather nervous as well, not knowing quite what to expect."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 1, 2004)

Finishing his meal, Thom notices the half-elf seated nearby.  _Perhaps this is the Peregrine Knight with whom I share the room?  No harm in asking, at least._ Turning in his seat, he leaned over and introduced himself.  "I am Thom uth Verran.  Are you, perchance, Aerion Turin Aelshien?"


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 4, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Finishing his meal, Thom notices the half-elf seated nearby.  _Perhaps this is the Peregrine Knight with whom I share the room?  No harm in asking, at least._ Turning in his seat, he leaned over and introduced himself.  "I am Thom uth Verran.  Are you, perchance, Aerion Turin Aelshien?"




Looking to the adorned knight, Aerion does not even bother to pause as he cuts into the steak, "aye, I am, and you are the Thom uth Verran who is bunked with me then.  I'm surprised they stuck you in the barracks, what with your family being such a large supporter of the knighthood."  _It seems the Knighthood is more pressed here for space than I had figured._  Taking a bite of the steak, he chews it swiftly and then follows it with a dash of ale from his mug.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 4, 2004)

"Well, as large as can be done from Palanthas.  Besides, small the barracks might be, but location is always more valuable than comfort."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 6, 2004)

"It's only my second court, and I attended my first as a squire, so I'm not really up to date with how the formalities are handled.  It's all rather Solamnic, and I'm worried that Ergothian table manners won't match what's expected of me."  Owain smiles wryly.  "I think there you have the advantage over me."




			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> [OOC: Sorry, Jarval, Aleahea is a Knight of the Crown, not Sword. I haven't a clue as to what I was thinking when I typed that last post.  Anyway, I corrected my last post, and will pretend I didn't flub that....]



_(*OoC:* Not a problem.  I've edited my post to remove the reference to the bit you've edited out of your post...  That's a whole lot of editing we've got there... )_


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 6, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "Well, as large as can be done from Palanthas.  Besides, small the barracks might be, but location is always more valuable than comfort."




_At least he's got some sense to him,_ taking another swig of ale Aerion gets up, snags his plate and drops it opposite to Thom and then sits down in front of it.  "A sensible enough notion.  What concerns do you bring to court?"


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 6, 2004)

"I have little enough that I need to pursue myself; I intend to enter the Order of High Sorcery, and while I need the Order head's permission to do so, I foresee little trouble there.  I'm mostly here to see what others intend to do, and protect my family's interests where necessary."


----------



## evileeyore (Aug 9, 2004)

*Merritt, man about town*

Merritt wanders from tavern to tavern, (including a stop at the bakery) sampling the food.  A bowl of stew here, a loaf of bread there, a bit of early season fruit, a mug o' ale (mead/stout/whatever).  At each locale he engages the host with talk, first by mentioning how good the food is, how he wished he had so good on campaign.  This should draw in a local or two for an exchange of news.

Merrit will relate what he knows from his journey back from Knightlund, and try to squeeze out anything about who is here.  Not that he really knows too many Knights in the political arenas, but information is power.*

Then after a bit of chat he wanders to the next tavern, over to the bakery, until he has been everwhere in this small town.


_Well, the Hampton is the last stop.  Little walk will settle breakfast in just fine, and after I'm done there, I should have plenty of time to change into whatever is 'formal' hereabouts._

With that thought, Merritt wanders on down the road.


OOC  *I seriously do *not* expect some list.  Just note that Merritt gets some names or not.  Unless it is terribly important to his family (like a rival or ally).  Or his pathetic Knowledge: Nobility pieces some vital clues out of it


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 9, 2004)

Aleahea smiles. "Oh, I don't know about that. I've not lived in 'society' for long; most of my life was spent either in an elven wood or later, on the road. My mentor, and the Knight who made me his squire, rarely attended court." She shrugs, finishing her light meal. "I just hope I don't flub anything too badly; we are in the same boat, I fear. Shall we attend together?"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 11, 2004)

"I'd like that, thank you Lady Aleahea."  Owain replies with a smile.  "And I have to admit, I am glad I'm not the only one uncertain of the correct social forms.  I don't want to look like too much of a rustic."

He finishes his own, rather more substantial meal as he talks.  He drains his mug of the last of his ale, then looks around the inn's common room again.

"So, what do you make of the Hampton?  Some of the clientele look a little rough around the edges, but they seem to be nice enough folk once you get past that.  And the food's good."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 25, 2004)

Tristram spurs Blackwind towards Uthar, as the sun reddens approaching the sea. His had not been a long travel, though he had been on patrol north of Thelgaard Keep when the messenger arrived to inform him of the court, and when he came back it was already too late to leave, so he waited for the following dawn.
Galloping on the dusty road, his thoughts go back to the last court. He was called to tell the Council about Cadman's death, so that Aurnia could officially inherit his title and lands. Then he asked permission to take 'uth Rhys' as his family name, to honor his lost father, and explained his decision to keep on following the ways of mysticism. Tristram devotedly honors and prays to the deities of Light, but if he had to choose the one closest to his heart, it would have been Paladine, who sacrificed his immortality. He told the Council that by remaining a mystic, he bears the mourning for the fallen god, and he remains true to the way he was trained, looking within himself for the light of honor and wisdom, and the warmth of courage and valor. Since they seemed convinced back then, he hopes this issue won't be brought up again when he'll ask to be tested for the Sword.
He wonders if Aurnia already passed some tests too. She has always been so quick of mind and wit, she could have already passed some wisdom tests, he thinks. And now she is so beautiful too. He left a cute girl going to the war, only to find a charming lady when he came back. He wishes Cadman could have seen her as she is now.
That reminds him of the promise he made to his master and friend, to always protect her in his stead. It has been some weeks since he last seen her, but he often surprised himself thinking about her, her golden curls, her open smile...
The reins snap, and Blackwind runs faster towards the town.
. . . ______ . . .​
When Tristram arrives in Uthar, the sun just rose above the mountains. He brings Blackwind to the stables of his inn, and makes sure he receives fresh water and good fodder, for he strained him a bit during the travel. Then he checks for his room in the Auroch, carries to the second floor his few belongings and leaves there his shield. After many days on the field, he feels naked without his armor.
Looking from his window he sees the streets are swarming with people preparing for tonight's event. He decides to leave the inn as well, have breakfast, and look for Aurnia, that wrote him she would have been in the castle.
Along the road, he notices a young female knight enjoying the shadow of a tree. He recognizes the Silvershield crest on her tunic, but can't remember her name, so he only nods to her before going on along the street.
The smell of warm bread makes him find the baker, but he decides to stop later and continues to the castle. At the gates he asks for Aurnia Shatterstone, that is probably waiting for him.
"My name is Tristram uth Rhys." he says.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 25, 2004)

*First thing I'd like to say since I'm back is that I'm allowing the additional equipment from the Races of Stone book. This mostly means a slightly larger variety of armor. I'll make sure to get the list and rules up when my book arrives.*



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> The young knight stops in the bakery and treats herself to a sticky bun, she smiled as the warmth suffused her stomach.  Shale sat herself beneath a tree, her back against the trunk, looking up at the passing traffic along the lane, heading both towards and away from the castle.





The local bakery is an industrious little roadstop with a brimming set of three chimneys along the wall opposite the entrance and the road. Two smokestacks are burning with incredibly thick black roiling smoke, but the central pipe seems to be barely trickling out the black substance.

It is soon apparent just why, as one of the customers bearing a field-plate struggles out the doorway and a trail of black smoke follows him. Slumped over each shoulder is a peasant covered in soot. The man carrying the others manages to cover his mouth with his shirt with his slightly loose hand, and his eyes are red from the smoke. Bellowing loudly and coughing, he starts yelling back into the room for "Kashel, Lawfer, Lewlyn, Aelia, get out here! The whole place is going to burn down."


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> A soft rap on the door father distracted Aurnia from her reading, though she showed no anger at the disruption as there was no doubt it was Lesalar, her servant while she was here, whom she had instructed was to make sure she awake by waking hour, or to bring her new of Tristram arrival.
> 
> Tristram was one of her dearest friends, though their relationship had always been more sibling in nature, whom her father, Cadman Shatterstone, had adopted as he realized the knightly potential in Tristram.  Aurnia had realized it too, and instead of a rivalry forming for her father attention only friendship blossomed.
> 
> ...




The serving man knocks again, then speaks loudly only to be muffled through the door. He states then, _"Neither. I have been ordered to awaken you by lord Bethanus*. He says that this is urgent that he see you about something."_

*Knowledge Nobility - Bethanus is a well respected leader who has a reputation for being a just and fair advisor to the people from his home town of Garabellum. He became a knight only recently, though he is of noble birth. He served during an adventure to route a number of minotaur pirates, and was awarded much praise for his actions there. You also know that he is married to the lady Asaka, a woman whose family he saved from the hands of a Nerakan slaver.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 25, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> Tristram spurs Blackwind towards Uthar, as the sun reddens approaching the sea. His had not been a long travel, though he had been on patrol north of Thelgaard Keep when the messenger arrived to inform him of the court, and when he came back it was already too late to leave, so he waited for the following dawn.
> Galloping on the dusty road, his thoughts go back to the last court. He was called to tell the Council about Cadman's death, so that Aurnia could officially inherit his title and lands. Then he asked permission to take 'uth Rhys' as his family name, to honor his lost father, and explained his decision to keep on following the ways of mysticism. Tristram devotedly honors and prays to the deities of Light, but if he had to choose the one closest to his heart, it would have been Paladine, who sacrificed his immortality. He told the Council that by remaining a mystic, he bears the mourning for the fallen god, and he remains true to the way he was trained, looking within himself for the light of honor and wisdom, and the warmth of courage and valor. Since they seemed convinced back then, he hopes this issue won't be brought up again when he'll ask to be tested for the Sword.
> He wonders if Aurnia already passed some tests too. She has always been so quick of mind and wit, she could have already passed some wisdom tests, he thinks. And now she is so beautiful too. He left a cute girl going to the war, only to find a charming lady when he came back. He wishes Cadman could have seen her as she is now.
> That reminds him of the promise he made to his master and friend, to always protect her in his stead. It has been some weeks since he last seen her, but he often surprised himself thinking about her, her golden curls, her open smile...
> ...




You are easily directed into the hallway just outside Aurnia's room. Outside the door, there is a dapper little gentleman with slightly greying hair shouting through the doorway at her. He pays no heed to your approach though.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 25, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Merritt wanders from tavern to tavern, (including a stop at the bakery) sampling the food.  A bowl of stew here, a loaf of bread there, a bit of early season fruit, a mug o' ale (mead/stout/whatever).  At each locale he engages the host with talk, first by mentioning how good the food is, how he wished he had so good on campaign.  This should draw in a local or two for an exchange of news.
> 
> Merrit will relate what he knows from his journey back from Knightlund, and try to squeeze out anything about who is here.  Not that he really knows too many Knights in the political arenas, but information is power.*
> 
> ...




When you pass by the bakers, you are witness to a catastrophy in the making. It appears that smoke is rolling out of the windows and doorways. A man with a pair of local peasants can be seen in front of the door facing the roadway, gasping for his breath. The situation seems to have mother Reed gasping for her own breath, and she looks like she may just pass out from exertion in her labored breaths. Ther is another person who is in the same predicament as yourself, coming upon the bakers just now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 25, 2004)

Just checking to make sure I have this right: 

Aleahea and Owain are conversing over breakfast at the Hampton. Havn't moved from there yet, correct?

Aerion and Thom Uth Verain are having a similar discourse in the barracks mealroom?

Last, did I miss anyone?


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 25, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "I have little enough that I need to pursue myself; I intend to enter the Order of High Sorcery, and while I need the Order head's permission to do so, I foresee little trouble there.  I'm mostly here to see what others intend to do, and protect my family's interests where necessary."




Aerion nods subtletly once Thom finishes speaking, polishing off the last piece of his steak, he excuses himself for a moment and returns the plate to the kitchen staff and gets some water for himself and then sits once more opposite Thom.  Taking a drink he thinks to himself, _a wizard as well as a Knight, definately not what I was expecting.  And one wishing to enter the Order of High Sorcery as well._  Placing the mug down upon the table he smiles and says, "well, I imagine they'd be happy to have an ally in the Order, although who can say these days."









*OOC:*


nope didn't miss me or thom, glad to be rolling again


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 25, 2004)

"We cannot afford to lose any potential allies, and the Orders of High Sorcery are certainly not inconsequential.  My hope is only that no prejudice against wizardry still holds strength; after all, Solinari is as much a god of the light as Kiri-Jolith."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 25, 2004)

"Excuse me, isn't this Lady Shatterstone's room? I'd like to speak with her, unless she is in too much of a hurry." Tris offer his hand to the gentleman "Tristram uth Rhys"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 25, 2004)

*Aurnia Shatterstone: Human/Female (Gestalt:Knight of Solamnia/Divine Bard)*

Aurnia gray blue eyes go distant as she her mind processes all the information but it doesn’t take long for her eyes to flash annoyance as she mutters unladylike under her breath as she questions the fact he didn’t just open the door. 

Carefully of her tombs she slides from the bed and moves over to the door, opening it up in one swift motion.  Her annoyance is hidden behind her glasses, which had slide halfway down her small noses, and her typical diplomatic smile, “I don’t see the need to have this conversation through a closed door, you’ll wake half the floor to be sure...”

Only then did she realize that a familiar figure stood behind the old servant, her diplomatic smile turns into a huge grin as she moves by the servant and gives the familiar man a huge hug,  “Oh!  Tristram, you’ve made it.  How was my big brothers trip?”


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 26, 2004)

Tristram welcomes Aurnia in his arms, lifting her up and twirling her around before putting her down with a laugh.
"Well, little sister, it was short and uneventful, though I strained Blackwind a bit. I was afraid to be late, and in fact it looks like I am, since someone is already asking for you. Did you break many hearts while I wasn't around?" he jokes.
"I missed you." he says, looking straight in her eyes, his voice not more than a whisper, then his smile brightens again. "Nobody in my patrol could tell a decent story around the fire. I hope you found something interesting in your books" he pushes her glasses back at their place "because you'll have to make up for the time lost."
He finally lets her go, making her spin a last time as if they were dancing. "You're gorgeous, Aurnia. How do you do?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 26, 2004)

*Aurnia Shatterstone: Human/Female (Gestalt:Knight of Solamnia/Divine Bard)*

Aurnia tries to suppress an unknightly giggle as Tristram spins her around the hallway.    Finally when her feet touch the ground she fights through the blush and her own confusion to try and answer all of her brother’s questions, “Break any hearts?  No brother, not at all…  I found a new tale or two so making up for lost time shouldn’t be an issue.”

A gratefully but embarrassed smile graces her face as he pushed up her glasses, “Thanks.  I’m far from gorgeous…  Just me.”

With a worried look she touches his forehead, “Brother, are you feeling okay?”


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 26, 2004)

Tristram smiles as he sees Aurnia blush, but his smile fades and he lowers his eyes as she asks him if everything's right.
"Not yet, I suppose. I probably need some more time to come to grips with it."
'It' needs no further explanation for them. 'It' is the war, with all its horrors; 'it' was the feeling of being useless, a healer that can't heal, when his magic was torn away from him; 'it' was Cadman bleeding to death in his arms; 'it' was the silent tomb of his father, gone without a last farewell. But she already knows all these things. She always knew his heart even better than himself...
With a sigh, Tris wipes bad thoughts away, and looking at her he smiles again.
"But don't let your sulky brother ruin your day. Hurry up, you shouldn't keep people waiting. I'll wait for you to have breakfast."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 26, 2004)

*Aurnia Shatterstone: Human/Female (Gestalt:Knight of Solamnia/Divine Bard)*

Aurnia looks ashamed as see she’s her brother reliving the hunting memories one more time, she had meant her comments mostly in jest, Tristram had changed the last few years when they where away from each other but his continued insistence in calling her gorgeous was a little much in her opinion, _He must be worried about heirs to the family name, we’re few and far between now, and he’s just trying to bolster my confidence to see out a husband..._ Her shame cannot hide her sisterly love as she comes to that conclusion.

“No I imagine I can’t allow you to ruin my day, but it’s a sister’s luxury to worry about her brother.  Your right though, I’m needed elsewhere, if you want you can make yourself at home in my room until then.”

With a sisterly hug and a chaste kiss on the cheek Aurnia takes her leave of Tristram and walks towards servant, “Sorry my good man, I do not mean to waste your time like that, how can I help lord Bethanus?”


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 27, 2004)

The servant explains, "Bethanus requested your presence. That is all he told me. I would not be so bold as to deny his order."

The slick black hair of the servant shines brightly, but the reak of the animal oils he uses to keep his hair in such a "kempt" manner have a horribly death-like smell. Of course, he seems completely unaware of this.

"His room is... well... in the dungeons. Six floors below ground level. It's the only room that deep."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

*Aurnia Shatterstone: Human/Female (Gestalt: Knight of Solamnia/Divine Bard)*

Aurnia looked slightly surprised but she finally just nods her head at the news, _So many knight so few rooms I guess._ 

Aurnia replies sweetly obviously not wanting to inconvenience the servant but not seeing another way, “Do you mind escorting me?  I really doubt I would ever find the dungeon in a reasonable amount of time.”


----------



## Jarval (Aug 27, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Aleahea and Owain are conversing over breakfast at the Hampton. Havn't moved from there yet, correct?



_(*OoC:* Yup, that's right.  Goddess FallenAngel hasn't been around for a few days, so I'm waiting for her to get back before I post anything else.)_


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 28, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "We cannot afford to lose any potential allies, and the Orders of High Sorcery are certainly not inconsequential.  My hope is only that no prejudice against wizardry still holds strength; after all, Solinari is as much a god of the light as Kiri-Jolith."




"Very true.  The order is in need of support from others."  Feeling sort of aimless at the moment, and longing perhaps for the company of Matelda, he stands from the table, giving a nod to his new acquaintance, "well, I think I shall take a better look at the castle and its people.  There is still time before the event this evening and sitting idly leaves me restless and fettered."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 28, 2004)

"A good day to you, then, and may you not be listless for long."  Thom also rises, but only to acquire a second serving of food; he then sits back down and listens to the conversations around him.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 29, 2004)

[OOC: Sorry it took me so long to get back, I got swamped after GenCon because I started a new job this past Monday. ]



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "I'd like that, thank you Lady Aleahea." Owain replies with a smile. "And I have to admit, I am glad I'm not the only one uncertain of the correct social forms. I don't want to look like too much of a rustic."
> 
> He finishes his own, rather more substantial meal as he talks. He drains his mug of the last of his ale, then looks around the inn's common room again.
> 
> "So, what do you make of the Hampton? Some of the clientele look a little rough around the edges, but they seem to be nice enough folk once you get past that. And the food's good."




“The Hampton is, umm… interesting. It doesn’t seem to be all bad, though, as you said. Although at first glance, I did decide to keep Winter’s Kiss by my side.” Aleahea drops her hand to the white leather-wrapped hilt of the sword on her hip. “But I have been so long in the wilderness that so many people are sometimes hard for me to bear.” For one brief second, her expression changes, becoming like a child’s, open and lost and terribly, terribly sad. The look is gone so fast that one would doubt that one actually saw it, and Aleahea is back as herself again. “So you are staying at the Hampton as well? It appears that they are busy indeed, this Court.”


----------



## evileeyore (Aug 29, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> When you pass by the bakers, you are witness to a catastrophy in the making. It appears that smoke is rolling out of the windows and doorways. A man with a pair of local peasants can be seen in front of the door facing the roadway, gasping for his breath. The situation seems to have mother Reed gasping for her own breath, and she looks like she may just pass out from exertion in her labored breaths. Ther is another person who is in the same predicament as yourself, coming upon the bakers just now.





Merritt glances over the situation.  He pulls the back of his tabard up over his head and pushes into the door.  Crouching inside he looks around to see if there is anyone in the bakery.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2004)

Owain frowns sympathetically at Aleahea's brief look of sorrow, empathising with her discomfort at the crowds.  Then he smiles as her expression goes back to normal, and he answers her question.

"Yes, I've got a small room upstairs.  Well, actually, me and my dog have got a room upstairs.  He'd sleep in the stables normally, but they're a little full at the moment, so I felt it better to keep him from getting underfoot."  His smile falters for a moment as he briefly worries what havoc Fetch might be wreaking upstairs.

"And yes, it would seem this court is busy indeed.  A good sign for our order, I hope.  Given the still recent depletions of the war, I did not expect there to be so many."


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 3, 2004)

Exiting the barracks Aerion huffs a sigh, his day going by slowly, he much preferred being out on his own sometimes to all of this.  _Perhaps Matelda would care for a walk or something.  Now where could I find someone to direct me to her?_.

Making his way through the different groups of knights, squires and the other bustle within the castle courtyard he moves along the side then finds an empty cart and hops up onto it, casting his gaze around for a guard or knight who seems to be in charge, slightly perturbed that there is no easier way to go about this.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 5, 2004)

Aleahea finishes the last of her drink and rises. “Well, I was thinking of perhaps wandering the town – I’ve been on horseback so long that a little walking might be in order. Would you care to join me?” Noting Owain’s look of concern at mention of his dog, she adds, “Would you perhaps care to fetch your companion? Perhaps he could use a walk as well.” She smiles brightly.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Aurnia looked slightly surprised but she finally just nods her head at the news, So many knight so few rooms I guess.
> 
> Aurnia replies sweetly obviously not wanting to inconvenience the servant but not seeing another way, “Do you mind escorting me? I really doubt I would ever find the dungeon in a reasonable amount of time.”




"I will see you to the dungeon then."

[I'm not sure if it's both of you or just Aurnia, so I'll try and make this universal]

As the (rather creepy) fellow works his way through the fort, he takes an obscure path straight through the kitchen area where a butchered pig is being severed into smaller workable bits for dinner this evening. The servant then leads down past a wine cellar, and to a stairwell leading even deeper into the location. 

Once the stone gives way to a gravely lower level, and the strange smell of the dungeon (and sewer) level comes up, the servant stops. "Sixteen paces ahead, the door on the right. It leads into Bethanus chambers. The door is barred from the inside, so one must knock. I'm sure he is expecting you..."


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Very true.  The order is in need of support from others."  Feeling sort of aimless at the moment, and longing perhaps for the company of Matelda, he stands from the table, giving a nod to his new acquaintance, "well, I think I shall take a better look at the castle and its people.  There is still time before the event this evening and sitting idly leaves me restless and fettered."






			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Exiting the barracks Aerion huffs a sigh, his day going by slowly, he much preferred being out on his own sometimes to all of this.  _Perhaps Matelda would care for a walk or something.  Now where could I find someone to direct me to her?_.
> 
> Making his way through the different groups of knights, squires and the other bustle within the castle courtyard he moves along the side then finds an empty cart and hops up onto it, casting his gaze around for a guard or knight who seems to be in charge, slightly perturbed that there is no easier way to go about this.




There are indeed many guards stationed about. They can almost universally point you in the direction of the director for the court, who can most likely answer your question. He is most likely in the main dining hall masterfully working the servants to prepare all manners of appearances and knightly decor. Most of the guards call him, "Lord Steve" or even "King Steve" out of respect for him.

He is located in the main hall where preperations are being made. Assuming you go there:

It's a huge robust room filled with painted glass surfaces and unlit candles that are obviously intended to give the room an even (and most likely bright) appearance. In the middle of the room is a small Gnome with a well kempt beard combed and glued to a sharp point. His hair (where he's not bald), is curled into strange little "rolls" that feather out around his head in strange directions. If you ask around about which person is King Steve or Lord Steve, the staff can point you to this peculiar little gnome.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> "A good day to you, then, and may you not be listless for long."  Thom also rises, but only to acquire a second serving of food; he then sits back down and listens to the conversations around him.




The conversation is the usual droll mix of gossip and small-talk given by most people at lunch. A nearby window, however, shows signs of a silhouette of smoke drifting upwards from the nearby road. The smoke itself is far bigger than a chimney would produce. Two or three chimneys, even. It rolls out and across the pale sky like a blanket trying to block out the sun.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 23, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> Merritt glances over the situation.  He pulls the back of his tabard up over his head and pushes into the door.  Crouching inside he looks around to see if there is anyone in the bakery.



A woman in a white gown is passed out under some debris. You can barely make out her outline, but she seems to be covered by a pair of broken tables and a fallen-in chimney.

The fire is mostly behind her, but the smoke is black and soot-filled, making it difficult to see much if anything else.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Sep 23, 2004)

Thom leaves the room and starts heading towards the source of the smoke, walking swiftly; he expects that by the time he gets there, another knight will have organized the fire-fighting, so he's in less of a hurry than he'd be otherwise.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 23, 2004)

Aerion, once directed, approaches the slightly odd gnome, "Lord Steve, I assume, I've been told you are the man to see to find someone around here.  I'm looking for Matelda Bretel, where might her room be located?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 24, 2004)

"In the dungeons? Hardly a place where to meet a lady. Aurnia, do you mind if I come with you?"

Tris follows Aurnia and the servant in the deepest level, and he's quite surprised when he doesn't introduce her. He frowns, for this unusual convocation speaks of a need for secrecy that worries him.

"Aurnia, do you already know Lord Bethanus? Do you think he would mind if I follow you? Otherwise I'll wait for you here." he tells her, as he tries to remember if he already heard about him.

(OOC: Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty +10)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2004)

*Aurnia Shatterstone: Human/Female (Gestalt:Knight of Solamnia/Divine Bard)*

Aurnia with a slight blush and perplexed look quickly denies Tris’ words as they walk through the keep, “Well I would hardly call myself a proper lady.  I always try to look upon myself as a knight first, and a female second, and I hope my actions make other see me in the same light so I hardly see an issue with my feminine presence being in a dungeon…  The truth is I’ve been in worse places…”  a small smile forms as she finishes her words, “but I would be much obliged to have your company brother.”

After nodding her head and giving a smile in gratitude at the servant Aurnia turns back to towards her brother with the same thankful smile, “I’ve not yet meet the man, I simply know of his stories so I cannot answer the first question but I’m sure all will be fine.  Since you almost seem insistent in worrying about me wait here and I’ll send word if I will be gone long, okay?”

Assuming there is no real protest in her actions Aurnia moves down the passage, subconsciously taking all sixteen paces before turning to knock upon the door, “Lord Bethanus?  It is I, Aurnia Shatterstone, here upon your request to speak with me.”


----------



## evileeyore (Oct 20, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> A woman in a white gown is passed out under some debris. You can barely make out her outline, but she seems to be covered by a pair of broken tables and a fallen-in chimney.
> 
> The fire is mostly behind her, but the smoke is black and soot-filled, making it difficult to see much if anything else.





Merritt crouching, trying to stay under the smoke, moves over to her.  He begins trying to free her, and looks around for any others.  Or for other rooms someone could be in.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 21, 2004)

> Thom leaves the room and starts heading towards the source of the smoke, walking swiftly; he expects that by the time he gets there, another knight will have organized the fire-fighting, so he's in less of a hurry than he'd be otherwise.




It's roughly 15-20 minutes on foot, from the castle to the bakery. There seems to be a small crowd moving in the same direction, and two young men wearing peasants garbs are run past you along the way. Obviously, they are in more of a hurry.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 21, 2004)

> Aerion, once directed, approaches the slightly odd gnome, "Lord Steve, I assume, I've been told you are the man to see to find someone around here. I'm looking for Matelda Bretel, where might her room be located?"




Metelda Bretel? Well... hmmm...

A guest you say? Well... then...

Where might she be staying perhaps? Or where she is now... humm...

Try her room first, three floors up, on the east wing, fifth hallway on the right, ninth room in that corridor. Called the White Ravens Loft by the mice. I've never been quite sure why though...


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 21, 2004)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> (OOC: Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty +10)




You've heard only one note of the Lord Bethanus. A guard, supposedly employed by the man, once called his lord, "The worst boss I've ever had."



> Aurnia with a slight blush and perplexed look quickly denies Tris’ words as they walk through the keep, “Well I would hardly call myself a proper lady. I always try to look upon myself as a knight first, and a female second, and I hope my actions make other see me in the same light so I hardly see an issue with my feminine presence being in a dungeon… The truth is I’ve been in worse places…” a small smile forms as she finishes her words, “but I would be much obliged to have your company brother.”
> 
> After nodding her head and giving a smile in gratitude at the servant Aurnia turns back to towards her brother with the same thankful smile, “I’ve not yet meet the man, I simply know of his stories so I cannot answer the first question but I’m sure all will be fine. Since you almost seem insistent in worrying about me wait here and I’ll send word if I will be gone long, okay?”
> 
> Assuming there is no real protest in her actions Aurnia moves down the passage, subconsciously taking all sixteen paces before turning to knock upon the door, “Lord Bethanus? It is I, Aurnia Shatterstone, here upon your request to speak with me.”





The door swings open without more than a moments notice. The greeting person is perhaps a bit awkward. He is a tall, pasty, long (curly) black haired individual with a tiny and extremely thin mustache consisting of two perfectly trimmed triangles of blondish fuzz. His eyes look like silly goggles at first, because both of them hang low, always looking towards the ground. At first this seems intentional, until he manages to raise his one working eye to look at his visitors.

"Ah, the heir-de Shatterstone... good to see you. I am Lord Herandax Bethanus, Knight of the Crown. I only wish for a moment of your time."

He pauses, then steps into his quarters. They smell of fresh meat and old blood. The oddity of the ichor's smell is not too different from a battlefield. Bethanus offers up a seat in a clean but uncushioned chair, of which there are three in the room, and then asks, "Is your step-brother with you? This may concern him as well."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone? Anyone else?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 25, 2004)

OOC:  Apparently still on my way to the source of the fire.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 25, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Metelda Bretel? Well... hmmm...
> 
> A guest you say? Well... then...
> 
> ...




Aerion gives a slight nod of thanks and the quickly departs, on his way to the White Ravens Loft.  Looking to the outside he attempts to tell how much longer till the evening ball.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 1, 2004)

> OOC: Apparently still on my way to the source of the fire.




(I'm going to assume for Evil E here)

When you arrive at the place of the fire, a knight (Merritt) comes out of the building with a woman in a white gown and an elderly halfling. Merritt seems somewhat choked by the smoke, and willfully takes aid that is offered.

The building continues to burn, and the fire brigade tries to work to put out the flames. Soon, however, one of the main supports falls out inside the building, dooming it to destruction. The fire brigade tries to keep the flames from spreading (luckily, as a bakery, this building is about 50 feet away from the nearest structure).


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 1, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Aerion gives a slight nod of thanks and the quickly departs, on his way to the White Ravens Loft.  Looking to the outside he attempts to tell how much longer till the evening ball.




At this point, it is less than two hours from the evening ball.

When you reach the "White Ravens Loft", you see that it is isolated into one of the most cramped hallways in the fortress. You can tell that this is meant to be a fortified wall, the stone is nearly three times as thick here as it is in the interior keep. This causes the hall to be only three feet wide throughout. When you reach the 9th room in this corridor, you find a door made of a sturdy wood and apparently latched shut from the inside. You can hear the faint sounds of discussion going on within, but you can't seem to identify the words.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 1, 2004)

Thom will ask if anyone inside is still unaccounted for; if someone's missing, he will use his Protection from Fire spell and enter to look for them.  If not, he will simply assist in containing the fire until there is no more threat of it spreading, then return to the castle.


----------



## evileeyore (Nov 2, 2004)

"I think I got the last two."  Merritt coughs.  "Is everyone okay?"

Merritt helps tend the victims* and keep the fire at bay.  He also asks Mother Reed what happened.



*OOC:  I've got a Cure Light and a Cure Moderate prepped for the day.  I can also spont a half a dozen more if necessary.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 2, 2004)

*Aurnia Shatterstone: Human/Female (Gestalt:Knight of Solamnia/Divine Bard)*

Still perplexed Aurnia flushes slightly at the greeting before turning serious, “Likewise Lord Bethanus, and yes this is my step-brother, Tristram uth Rhys, and I’m sure he will be most willing to join us.”

Not wanting to give a final answer Aurnia turns her head slightly towards Tris as she waits his answer.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 6, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Thom will ask if anyone inside is still unaccounted for; if someone's missing, he will use his Protection from Fire spell and enter to look for them.  If not, he will simply assist in containing the fire until there is no more threat of it spreading, then return to the castle.




Things seem attended to here, though the building is in shambles. The people seem in a panic, some because of the fire itself, others because of the loss of there prized bakery. The Boulangier of the shop seems absolutely shaken by what happened... it takes a while before he can cognate his thoughts coherently (see next section of this post) and speak.



			
				evileeyore said:
			
		

> "I think I got the last two."  Merritt coughs.  "Is everyone okay?"
> 
> Merritt helps tend the victims* and keep the fire at bay.  He also asks Mother Reed what happened.
> 
> ...




You use your cure light wounds spell on the halfling, who is the more seriously injured of the two. The woman seems to have been suffocated, and your cure minor wounds is able to bring her back to conciousness.

The Boulangier (head baker) of the establishment tries to explain to the city constable about what happened. He claims, "Well, I'm not sure how it happened. Everything was going fine, then about two minutes ago, all three of the ovens just... burst. They burst open, completely aflame. I'm... I'm not sure how it happened..."

He clasps tightly a strange silver triangle shaped symbol that wraps around his neck.

"Oh... what will I ever do... what will the lord say! I'm in such trouble now..."



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Still perplexed Aurnia flushes slightly at the greeting before turning serious, “Likewise Lord Bethanus, and yes this is my step-brother, Tristram uth Rhys, and I’m sure he will be most willing to join us.”
> 
> Not wanting to give a final answer Aurnia turns her head slightly towards Tris as she waits his answer.




Bethanus seems delighted. "Most excellent. You know, I've heard of your father. Heard many many times. He was a good person, I believe. That's most excellent. Yes... most excellent..."

He grimaces for a second before he continues, "I have a gift that was intended for you two. It is from a third party which I cannot legitimately disclose. This is to be kept most secret. Can I trust you to keep this secret to yourselves? Those outside the Knighthood must never know, and since not every knight is completely trustworthy, we must not even tell our brothers. Yes?"

He heads towards his desk, which is adorned with many dusty tomes and strange pens. A small wooden box with a small key used to wind it sits at the epicenter of the mess. Atop it is something tall and rounded, covered with a thin blanket. Bethanus gathers up both of these items, and then goes to the blade situated atop the mantle of his bed, and pulls it down (with sheeth, and sets it with the other two items.

"So... can I trust you to? Can I trust you to do this for me, and accept these gifts?"


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 6, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> At this point, it is less than two hours from the evening ball.
> 
> When you reach the "White Ravens Loft", you see that it is isolated into one of the most cramped hallways in the fortress. You can tell that this is meant to be a fortified wall, the stone is nearly three times as thick here as it is in the interior keep. This causes the hall to be only three feet wide throughout. When you reach the 9th room in this corridor, you find a door made of a sturdy wood and apparently latched shut from the inside. You can hear the faint sounds of discussion going on within, but you can't seem to identify the words.




Aerion approaches quietly, a rare occasion for him to give a respect for privacy, but for Matelda it is natural of him.  He raps upon the door with his knuckle, once, then twice, and waits for a response.  _I am hoping I am not interrupting her._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 6, 2004)

OOC: Does Thom recognize the symbol, as religious, arcane, or some obscure national emblem?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 10, 2004)

Tristram nods to step-sister and follows her into the room. As she introduces him, he offers his hand to the peculiar man.

He quietly listens to the offer, looking inquisitively both at the man and at the gifts.
"I can't say to be fond of secrets and suspicions towards our fellow Knights, Lord Bethanus. Can you at least tell us how this is related to Lord Cadman? What is so dangerous in this secret to put a knight's loyalty to test?"
He makes no move toward the items until he receives an answer.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2004)

*Aurnia Shatterstone: Human/Female (Gestalt:Knight of Solamnia/Divine Bard)*

Aurnia raises a fair eyebrow at Lord Bethanus' open distrust of his fellow knights but Tristram’s words come first but they also mimic perfectly the sentiments of her own thoughts.

“Lord Bethanus, You’ll have to beg my forgiveness too as I also dislike the idea of withholding information from my fellow knights.”


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Aerion approaches quietly, a rare occasion for him to give a respect for privacy, but for Matelda it is natural of him. He raps upon the door with his knuckle, once, then twice, and waits for a response. I am hoping I am not interrupting her.




The door is answered by a young woman, most certainly not Matelda. She is shorter, and stockier for one. With dark black hair wrapped in a bun, she has a matronly appearance. Her clothes are those of a maid of sorts. Her first words to you are the question, "Pardon, sir, whom do I speak to?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> OOC: Does Thom recognize the symbol, as religious, arcane, or some obscure national emblem?




Knowledge Religion: You don't recognize it.
Knowledge Arcana: You don't recognize it.
Knowledge Nobility: You recognize it as being an elven symbol, of some high position, but nothing else.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2004)

Damnit... I just lost my post because of enworlds slowness... hold on...


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 12, 2004)

(The original post was vastly better, but now I'm in a hurry, this is for LH and BS)

Bethanus goes on to explain his reasons, "A number of men, good men, died trying to get these items to Palanthas. Most of them died, and all because of a traitor in their midst. I can explain the origins of each item, that should help you make your decision."

"This box, it is called the key of Quanari. I know little of it's true origin, except that it is as old as the age of dreams. I was told that it is not a key, in the sense of the word. It simply 'has' a key. This item came to me by a woman named Shaylin, who came out of a town called Pashin. Pashin is one of the few permanent settlements in Khur, and is currently ruled by the dark knights."

Bethanus unfurls a piece of paper. "These were her exact words, as my men scribed them down so they could not be forgotten. _There is a pattern, you cannot see. Instead you must set your spirit free. Take the key to the shattered ruins, through the sands and over the dunes. Seek the answers in the sands of time, search your souls and find the sign._"

Explaining further, "We believe that the shattered ruins referns to the ruins of Hurim. There was once a temple built to honor Paladine and the Gods of Light. Legend speaks of a great betrayal by one of the temple's high priests, who betrayed his people to a ruthless ogre warlord. The temple fell and the valley in which it was built was deemed cursed and avoided by the Khur tribes. When the Cataclysm struck, the valley was believed to have been forever sealed. We now believe that what happened to the 'shattered temple' was an omen of the Cataclysm. However, now there are portents that the valley has opened once again."

"Shaylin was killed while traveling to Palanthas. Two traitors killed most of there allies once they found the significance of the key. Traitors disguised as knights, perhaps Draconian morphs we suspect. One knight escaped, and returned this key to us here. But that would not be the only betrayal. There was another instance when we acquired these other two items."

Bethanus pauses so that any questions of the first story can be asked.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2004)

*OOC:*


 If you don't mind knowledge checks for the various bits of information that Lord Bethanus spoke about. 

Knowledge: Arcane / 4 (Int + 2) 2
Knowledge: History 7 (Int + 2) 5 
Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty / 11 (Int + 2) 9
Knowledge: Religion / 11 (Int + 2) 9

Bardic Knowledge: +10


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 20, 2004)

"It is a sad and worrying story this that you tell us. Now I understand your concern. But you haven't told us yet why you thought you could trust us. Is that because of Lord Shatterstone?"

Tris looks at Aurnia to gauge her reactions too.


OOC: CS has the book arrived yet?


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 26, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> The door is answered by a young woman, most certainly not Matelda. She is shorter, and stockier for one. With dark black hair wrapped in a bun, she has a matronly appearance. Her clothes are those of a maid of sorts. Her first words to you are the question, "Pardon, sir, whom do I speak to?"




A hint of a smile eeks its way across his face, a hint of anxiousness to see Matelda perhaps, "You can call me Aerion," he says warmly, pausing.  He tries to get a slight peek into the room, whatever anxiousness he had kept inside spilling out while saying with a twist of mirth as if to distract the maid for a moment while he peeks, "although if you wish for a name of more proper accord it's Aerion Turin Aelshien, The Peregrine Knight.  I'm a friend of sorts of the Lady Matelda and was wishing for some advice on what to wear to this ball that will be happening shortly this evening."









*OOC:*


Diplomacy +17, Spot +12, Bluff +11


----------

